# [SOLVED]plantronics wireless headset

## ForMar

Hi!

I recently acquired a electronics wireless headset(995). To use the headset i plug in a usb device that ( i think) is specifically made for my headset. Ive attempted to follow the guild on bluetooth devices with no luck. When I try to use hciconfig, it outputs nothing and when i use hcitool dev is says no devices exists. Im using alsa. When I plug this into any other computer(non-linux) it just "works" without doing anything. Which makes me think that maybe the usb device does all the work and just sends acts as a mixer? 

Any help would be much appreciated thanks!Last edited by ForMar on Tue Mar 16, 2010 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keyson

Hi,

It's not a bluetooth device. It should act like a soundcard.

Do you have usb-soundcard enabled in the kernel ?

From the suse forum:

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/31214-plantronics-audio-50-usb-headset.html

This is a audio 50 but I think the 995 is of the same type.

If you do a 

```
lsusb -v
```

it should tell us more about the usb-stick.

----------

## ForMar

i think your right about it being a sound card, given that how do I tell alsa that its a sound card, I didn't have *everything enabled for usb audio so I went ahead and added *everything

----------

## d2_racing

What happens when you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD and you run this :

```

# lsusb -v

# lspci -v

```

----------

## ForMar

so I this is solved I just needed to install everything for usb sound card under kernel to get it to work, ill find out exactly which one I need later. Now the only problem is the sound control on the headset does not work. (volume up and down mostly) Ill keep this unsolved for a six(ish) hours and come back and mark it as solved, in hopes that someone might have a quick solution for other problem. Thanks for all the help!

----------

## keyson

OK great,

I guess when you plug it in you get a line that say USB HID something.

Check your log when you plug it in.

Think you get a HID device that is the volume control. Now you need to

map this to the volume up/down.

You may write up a nice gentoo-plantronics-headset-howto   :Smile: 

----------

## ForMar

 *keyson wrote:*   

> OK great,
> 
> I guess when you plug it in you get a line that say USB HID something.
> 
> Check your log when you plug it in.
> ...

 

well see im not sure Ive got enough gentoo in me for that, but who knows! =P

thanks again for all your help!

----------

